# marinade for flank steak



## dbesed (Jan 27, 2012)

Recently there was a post about bearnaise sauce, so i decided to give it a try. In the post was mentioned that these sauce can go well with any type of meat, so i decided to use a flank steak because is cheap :spiteful: and make a london broil. My question is what kind of marinade should i use. And what should i serve it with.


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 27, 2012)

I would use basic oil/vinegar + herbs and garlic, let it fit 30 min to an hour and then grill it medium rare. Slice on the bias!


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 27, 2012)

Olive oil and Worcestershire sauce and a LOT of minced garlic. Black pepper and salt. Sometimes I leave out the Worcestershire.


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 27, 2012)

I usually do a dry rub on flank/fajita, or flat iron. Salt, pepper, garlic/onion powder, smoked paprika, cayenne, NM Chimayo red chili powder, rub w/love, let sit overnight in fridge and grill over HOT coals. Check out the sides at the Ribeye thread.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2012)

Classic red wine marinade: cabernet, olive oil, shallot, garlic, rosemary, thyme, orange zest, salt, pepper, corriander. Minimun 4 hours. Strain, season, grill med rare. Slice thin againsr the grain.


Or try a coca cola marinade for a great caramel type flavor. Simply coca cola, shallot, garlic salt, pepper and herbs.
Also 4 hour minimum and same preperation.


Simple herb and spice marinade. Olive oil, rosemary, thyme, parsley, garlic, coriander, cinnamon, tumeric, paprika, salt and pepper. 1 hour minimum.

Any of these marinades work great with a fresh corn salsa. Check out my salsa video for recipe/reference


----------



## shankster (Jan 27, 2012)

How about Korean Kalbi marinade..
soy sauce,can of coke,sesame oil,chopped garlic, diced yellow onion,chopped green onion,toasted sesame seeds and some chili flakes,marinade over night(if you can) or 4-6 hrs min.
Works great with short ribs as well..


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2012)

Doh! I forgot about Asian marinade!!

Soy sauce, sesame oil, ginger, garlic, shallot, rice wine vinegar, sriracha, brown sugar, pineapple juice or orange juice, yuzu, mirin, sake, coriander, maybe anise, cinnamon, clove etc.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2012)

Classic vid ftw!!
[video=youtube;J6G5rOqcF_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6G5rOqcF_I[/video]


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 27, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Check out my salsa video for recipe/reference



Where??? I looked all over your profile and no findee.

DAMN YOUR FAST and a mind reader too!!!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2012)

Same concept only with mangoes involved. You can use pineapple too. Faster to get more yield with pineapple as well.

[video=youtube;K7LtTbxIlTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7LtTbxIlTE[/video]


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 27, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Classic vid ftw!!
> [video=youtube;J6G5rOqcF_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6G5rOqcF_I[/video]



The green leafy stuff...cilantro????


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2012)

Yup! Tanaka goes warp speed on cilantro!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Jan 27, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Or try a coca cola marinade for a great caramel type flavor. Simply coca cola, shallot, garlic salt, pepper and herbs.
> Also 4 hour minimum and same preperation.



This is surprisingly great. I did some PC work for a coworker and his wife who is Korean make steak marinated this way... evidently it was a family recipe that her mother taught her. One difference is she told me it needed to be done overnight and the coca cola should not be substituted for any other colas.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Jan 27, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Yup! Tanaka goes warp speed on cilantro!


Also was the viscous liquid from the jug honey?


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 27, 2012)

UCChemE05 said:


> Also was the viscous liquid from the jug honey?



SEE we do need a chat room for this stuff.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2012)

Yup, touch of honey and olive oil at the end. And the corn was done under our broiler but you can just grill it.


----------



## The Edge (Jan 27, 2012)

My personal favorite for flank steak is soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, honey, green onion, garlic, ginger, and sriracha. Marinade for 4 hours, cook medium rare, and slice against the grain.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 27, 2012)

The Edge said:


> My personal favorite for flank steak is soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, honey, green onion, garlic, ginger, and sriracha. Marinade for 4 hours, cook medium rare, and slice against the grain.



Pretty close to my recipe.


----------



## The Edge (Jan 27, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Pretty close to my recipe.



What do you do differently?


----------



## ecchef (Jan 28, 2012)

I usually substitute Dr. Pepper for the Coke and leave out any other sweeteners. Killer on skirt.


----------



## dbesed (Jan 28, 2012)

Guys you are great. I will try the classic marinade that Theory posted, because is the first time that I do flank steak, buy the next time i will definitly try the coca cola one.

Picks to come


----------



## shankster (Jan 28, 2012)

Theory's classic marinade is your best bet since you're serving it with bernaise..Save the coca cola one for an Asian inspired dinner(stir fried veg & noodles or plain steamed rice)..yumm!


----------



## dbesed (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok this is the result:

Some ingredients for the marinade:






I think that the butcher sold me a mix of flank and skirt steak:




My butchering skills are inexistent, i will have topractice some more (what a grate excuse to use my knife and to get one more, couse you cant butcher with a gyuto

The souce:




I think it didnt split

Ant the broilled meat:




The piece was so thin that it didnt get a brown crust because i was afraid of overcooking it 

I didnt take a picture of the final dish, because it look terribly bit it was delicious.

P.S. Sorry for the crappy picture but i dont have a digital camera and i had to use my phone.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 6, 2012)

Noice!!


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 6, 2012)

You need to develop some photoshop skills and then you can make it look as good as it tastes!


----------



## shankster (Feb 6, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> You need to develop some photoshop skills and then you can make it look as good as it tastes!



Or hire a food stylist..


----------



## dbesed (Feb 6, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> You need to develop some photoshop skills and then you can make it look as good as it tastes!



I dont think i can handle a new addiction


----------



## Tristan (Feb 13, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Yup, touch of honey and olive oil at the end. And the corn was done under our broiler but you can just grill it.



Thanks a bunch - did a big bowl of the stuff yesterday and it went down a treat. Nice excuse to cut a bunch of produce for a home cook too. Thought there would be too much, but it disappeared before I could iphoto it. 

I see more salsa in my life...


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool, yeah it's fast and easy plus delicious. Want to bulk it up even faster, use a whole pineapple. That's what I do when we need quantity. Easy yield.


----------



## Moses the armenian (Mar 10, 2012)

How are you guys cooking your flank steak ? I am guessing either medium to medium rare? And can some one please post portion amounts. for the red wine marinade ? thanks , Moses


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 10, 2012)

Rare to medium rare for me.


----------



## K-Fed (Mar 10, 2012)

Definately rare to med rare. A marinade that we did at work that was really killer with hanger steaks, should work great with flanks as well, was amber bock, soy, brown sugar, garlic, rosemery, dijon mustard, and some EVOO. Grilled em up, rested/ sliced, and served them with buttermilk onion straws and a maytag blue cheese, bacon, horse radish sauce.


----------

